# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر > الاذاعات العربية >  برنامج راديو الأردن الأول

## bent_almarah

نظرا لتنوع وتعدد القنوات الاذاعية التي تبث داخل الاردن  فقد تم تصميم اول برنامج اردني يضم القنوات الاذاعية  



















وأخيرا البرنامج من تصميم جوهرة الاردن 










رابط التحميل : 



http://www.4shared.com/file/172839276/2d99fcc8/___.html

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا

جاري التحميل

----------


## munsouqi

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## abd_hato

yeslamoooo edeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek

----------


## ABOESSALATEEN

thanks alot man 

hope it work for me

----------


## mohannad2

شكرا جزيلا

----------

